# 2000 A6 2.7t performance mods???? more acceleration pleaseee



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

i am lookin for a way to get more boost out of my stock turbos without hurting my motor. i was wondering if anyone out there has done this to their car and what stuff i should plan on getting along with boosting the turbos in order to do it. i was also looking into gettin a chip and what kind to get? and how to install it? if anyone could help id really appreciate it thanks.


----------



## 2428DISEL (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: 2000 A6 2.7t performance mods???? more acceleration pleaseee (ACarlA6)*

mtm baby!


----------



## Heisse_mkII (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: 2000 A6 2.7t performance mods???? more acceleration pleaseee (ACarlA6)*

Some of the things you should upgrade before chipping the your motor are new diverter valves, your F-hose, throttlebody boot, bi-pipe. You can also install a cat-back system and of course a chip. When your turbos go out, you should replace them with K04 turbos. They will last longer and give you more power then the stock K03 turbos. Lastly, don't get an intake fot the car. It's just a waste of money. Hope this helps.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2000 A6 2.7t performance mods???? more acceleration pleaseee (Heisse_mkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Heisse_mkII* »_...Lastly, don't get an intake fot the car. It's just a waste of money. Hope this helps.









I agree, a drop in filter works just as well (maybe a tiny bit more power form an intake +/- %hp at most). I use the TrueFlow one, and I believe ITG makes one too. http://www.TrueFlow.com ITG is offered by AWE Tuning http://www.AWETuning.com.
Here's just a few links to "power places"... http://www.VAGLinks.com
Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 5:33 PM 6-26-2007_


----------

